# Auto-Installer für PHP-Skripte



## Lonesome Walker (7. Feb. 2008)

Ich frage mich ja auch, wofür das Verzeichnis
/root/ispconfig/standard_cgis
gut ist 

Kann man hier Default-Skripte ablegen?


Was eigentlich auf meiner Wishlist nun schon sehr lange steht, ist diese Autoinstall-Funktion, wie sie z.B. PLESK bietet.
Vorkonfigurierte Pakete werden vom Admin freigegeben, und dann können sich die User das Zeug mit einem Mausklick ins Web schieben.
Sollte sowas auch bei den Entwicklern Anklang finden, so helfe ich gerne beim Coden und Erstellen von solchen Paketen mit.


----------



## Till (8. Feb. 2008)

> Kann man hier Default-Skripte ablegen?


Ja, das Verzeichnis ist für Default CGI Scripte.



> Was eigentlich auf meiner Wishlist nun schon sehr lange steht, ist diese Autoinstall-Funktion, wie sie z.B. PLESK bietet.
> Vorkonfigurierte Pakete werden vom Admin freigegeben, und dann können sich die User das Zeug mit einem Mausklick ins Web schieben.
> Sollte sowas auch bei den Entwicklern Anklang finden, so helfe ich gerne beim Coden und Erstellen von solchen Paketen mit.


Das ist sicherlich eine nette Sache, es gibt da auch erste Ansätze für Typo3. Die findest Du im englischen Feature Requests Forum bzw. im englischen Entwicklerforum.


----------



## xwsnet (9. Feb. 2008)

An so einem Autoinstaller habe ich auch einmal gesessen und überlegt. Wobei ich den allgemeiner geplant habe. Und zwar nicht nur für einen Server, sondern so, dass die der User sein FPT-User und seinen Datenbankuser mit entsprechenden Passwörtern eingibt und das Script dann die Daten per FTP rüberläd inclusive eines Files, dass das SQL-File dann in die Datenbank läd. Denn häufig hat man ja keinen externen Zugriff auf die Datenbank.

Somit wäre so ein Autoinstaller universell bei jedem Hoster verwendbar.

Ist nur so mein Gedanke, da ich mich damit im letzten Jahr beschäftigt habe


----------

